

The death of RSS in a single graph - rie_re
http://andrewchen.co/2013/04/29/the-death-of-rss-in-a-single-graph

======
Semiapies
It's one of those wishful-thinking things, I think. Despite a pool of people
who actually use feeds and _prefer_ to use feeds over getting their mailboxes
spammed, using your custom app to follow your site, etc., some people and
companies just want RSS to die.

